# Excel Problem



## tremere (7. Februar 2004)

Ich habe eine Aufgabe, die soll bearbeitet werden, könnt ihr mir da helfen? ich versteh die nicht, und haleb nicht das feingesprü dafür...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Über den genialen indischen Mathematiker (Autodidakten) Ramanujan (1887 - 1970) werden viele Geschichten erzählt, u. a.:
Die andere hervorragende Eigenschaft von Ramanujans mathematischer Persönlichkeit war seine "Freundschaft mit ganzen Zahlen", wie sein Kollege Littlewood es nannte. Das ist eine Eigenschaft, die sich in verschiedenem Maß bei ziemlich vielen Mathematikern findet, die aber Ramanujan in besonderem Maß besaß. Es gibt einige Anekdoten, die diese besondere Fähigkeit belegen. Die erste stammt von Hardy: 
	Ich erinnere mich, das ich ihn eines Tags besuchen ging, als er in Putney krank im Bett lag. Ich war in Taxi Nr. .... gekommen und erwähnte, dass mir diese Zahl ziemlich langweilig vorkäme und ich hoffte, das sei kein ungünstiges Vorzeichen. "Nein", antwortete er, "es ist eine sehr interessante Zahl, nämlich die kleinste Zahl, die sich auf zwei verschiedene Arten als Summe zweier Dreierpotenzen darstellen lässt." Ich fragte ihn natürlich, ob er die Antwort auf das entsprechende Problem für Viererpotenzen wisse, und nach kurzem Nachdenken sagte er, ohne weiteres falle ihm kein Beispiel ein, aber er glaube, die erste derartige Zahl müsste sehr groß sein.

_Benutze Excel, um die Taxi Nr. herauszufinden. Gehe möglichst geschickt und systematisch vor. Die beste (bzgl. Effizienz, Allgemeinheit, Übersichtlichkeit) Lösung wird prämiert. Hinweis: die Taxi Nr. in Putney war vierstellig.  Das entsprechende Problem für Viererpotenzen führt dagegen bereits auf eine neunstellige Zahl. Diese Zahl zu finden, sollte mit deiner Methode ebenfalls möglich sein._ 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung, wie ich das umsetzen sollte.


----------

